# Sell my Colnago Master for a carbon ride?



## Bruce X. (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a Colnago Master I'm thinking of selling for a carbon bike. The Colnago is totally cool with the clover lugs and all. It is my first steel bike and I can see what many swear by the steel is real mantra. While the ride is nice on flats and slight rollers, it is heavy and for me, doesn't climb near as good as some other carbon or aluminum/carbon bikes I've owned. 

I'm not sure how much she weighs but I'm guessing 22-23 pounds. It's got older components (14 speed) and wheels. By the time I upgrade those parts, I could sell the bike as is and get a nice carbon bike. Problem is the bike is unique and every time I hop on I feel like I'm riding a piece of cycling history, till I hit the hills then I feel like I'm older technology.

What do you think; keep the bike, lose some weight and try to upgrade the components, or make a move to back to carbon? I've tried a Cervelo RS, Madone 5.2 and even a GT Expert I really like. 

BTW, can't afford to have both. That would be my easy solution. :wink5:

Just posted some photos of my bike. The bottom bracket is stamped Brev Colnago. Any ideas on how old she is?


----------



## veloron (Jul 3, 2011)

Sell my Colnago Master for a carbon ride? 
NOOOO!!!! Having said that; Are you racing and if so are you placing top 10or are you pack fodder? If you're placing top 10 in Cat 3 or better I'd have to say to get the newer, lighter bike to increase your odds of placing better. Chances are, though, that you're not going to get the same quality new as your older bike, no matter what it is, will only bring a used bike price. On the other hand some folks will argue that today's 105 is better than yesterday's Dura Ace. Can you afford to replace the new carbon frame in the event it gets crashed? 
"Lose some weight". Are you talking about yourself or the bike/components? If you're talking about yourself, keep the Colnago and train more in the hills.
"upgrade the components". Race day wheels are nice to have.
If you get 50 responses you'll probably get 50 different answers. The above is just my 2 cents. In the end you'll make the decision that you're most comfortable with. Ask yourself (and answer honestly); is this _need_ or _want_?


----------



## Davefromaine (Jun 24, 2002)

I've gone through exactly what you're talking about, and after two years of riding lighter faster bikes, I'm going back in time. I rode relatively heavy Eddy Merckx bikes for years, but longed to get under 20 pounds and climb with my faster buddies on their modern bikes. I traded my frame for an aluminum/carbon Colnago Mix and was instantly into the 17 pound range bike and climbed like I was 20 years younger. (I'm in my mid-50's)

The frame sustained some damage (cracked B-stays), so I bought an aluminum/carbon Pinarello Prince to replace it - just as fast and light, but now after two seasons off the steel frames, I'm selling that and buying a Colnago Altain. It may be weird going back in time, but I just know myself and my riding style. 

I say go with what pleases you - you can always return. I did.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Bruce X. (Nov 19, 2008)

veloron said:


> Sell my Colnago Master for a carbon ride?
> NOOOO!!!! Having said that; Are you racing and if so are you placing top 10or are you pack fodder? If you're placing top 10 in Cat 3 or better I'd have to say to get the newer, lighter bike to increase your odds of placing better. Chances are, though, that you're not going to get the same quality new as your older bike, no matter what it is, will only bring a used bike price. On the other hand some folks will argue that today's 105 is better than yesterday's Dura Ace. Can you afford to replace the new carbon frame in the event it gets crashed?
> "Lose some weight". Are you talking about yourself or the bike/components? If you're talking about yourself, keep the Colnago and train more in the hills.
> "upgrade the components". Race day wheels are nice to have.
> If you get 50 responses you'll probably get 50 different answers. The above is just my 2 cents. In the end you'll make the decision that you're most comfortable with. Ask yourself (and answer honestly); is this _need_ or _want_?


Veloron, don't take offense but you sound like my wife on whether this is something I need or want! But, both of you have a good point. In honesty, it's definitely something more that I want versus what I need. 

I'm turning the big 5-0 on Tuesday and was looking for that milestone gift. As I've been trying out bikes, there are some definite advantages to carbon, but one of the big liabilities of that material is whether I'll be able to replace if I have a crash. With two kids and other obligations it would probably be challenging, even with a crash replacement policy. I don't race, I ride for fitness, so the main benefit to going carbon would be stiffness fro acceleration and lighter weight for climbing hills. 

You bring up some good points and give me some things to think about. Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Bruce X. (Nov 19, 2008)

Davefromaine said:


> I've gone through exactly what you're talking about, and after two years of riding lighter faster bikes, I'm going back in time. I rode relatively heavy Eddy Merckx bikes for years, but longed to get under 20 pounds and climb with my faster buddies on their modern bikes. I traded my frame for an aluminum/carbon Colnago Mix and was instantly into the 17 pound range bike and climbed like I was 20 years younger. (I'm in my mid-50's)
> 
> The frame sustained some damage (cracked B-stays), so I bought an aluminum/carbon Pinarello Prince to replace it - just as fast and light, but now after two seasons off the steel frames, I'm selling that and buying a Colnago Altain. It may be weird going back in time, but I just know myself and my riding style.
> 
> ...


One option I was thinking to help with the climbs is going with a compact crank but I'm not sure if they're available for an early 80's Master. On my regular route, I can sure tell the difference on the climbs in my Colnago versus some of my lighter bikes. I guess I can use it for motivation to get in better shape, but it is fun to be able to move up the hills with something lighter.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Save up until you can afford to keep both.


----------



## Davefromaine (Jun 24, 2002)

I bought a triple crankset for my 50th birthday - hated it. After a half season, I swapped it out for a compact set and absolutely love it. I don't miss the 53 chainring at all now that my legs are that much older. (Plus I'm no lightweight anymore either.)


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Sell your Colnago and you WILL regret it forever!

You could probably get your Colnago to sub 19-20lbs with new wheels and group. Your new Carbon bike will be a bit lighter but you will miss your Nago more than anything. If at all possible find a way to have both.

My 20lb Bianchi Specialissima (Athena11+1450g wheels) rides almost as fast as my 15 lb carbon bike and way way more comfortable. Yes the Carbon bike will smoke it if it was head to head competition but when on the Bianchi i dont feel any slower like i do on other steel bikes with vintage parts.

Then again I am in the market for a 50cm Colnago...


----------



## Bruce X. (Nov 19, 2008)

Davefromaine said:


> I bought a triple crankset for my 50th birthday - hated it. After a half season, I swapped it out for a compact set and absolutely love it. I don't miss the 53 chainring at all now that my legs are that much older. (Plus I'm no lightweight anymore either.)


It certainly would be more affordable to try a compact crank to see if it would help. 

Just got an email from Cervelo offering a $2,0000 discount if you and/or you and a buddy buy two Cervelo bikes. If I can find a friend, that would make the Cervelo RS I tried very tempting _and _affordable. That would knock down the price to $1,600. Thoughts?


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

Bruce X. said:


> One option I was thinking to help with the climbs is going with a compact crank but I'm not sure if they're available for an early 80's Master.


You should have no problem using a compact crank on the Colnago.



mtnroadie said:


> Sell your Colnago and you WILL regret it forever!


^^ This. There's no way I'd sell a classic bike like a Colnago to buy a carbon one. If you sold off the old parts and upgraded it you should loose a few pounds of weight and it would be almost like having that new bike you lust after.


----------



## Davefromaine (Jun 24, 2002)

Sounds like a bargain. My riding buddy has been looking at a Cervelo but got discouraged when he read some negative feedback on the Serotta forum list. I haven't heard any of the problems around here with the Cervelo, but some forum members did. My LBS sells Cervelo and people seem to love them. 

I hope you're able to keep your Colnago too - I know I regret selling my Merckx. But - they're always available to buy later.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I have a 2011 Colnago Master and a 2006 Time Edge Translink carbon bike, with pretty much the same running gear, and pretty much the same gearing. I regularly trade off between the two, doing the same rides. And yes, the Time feels unmistakably lighter and faster under my feet. When I'm doing days with significant climbing, it's the Time I take off the hook. 

Yes, the Colnago rides significantly more softly, and I really feel like a king when I ride it down the road, but if push came to shove I'd probably keep the Time, not the 'Nag. It's simply easier to pedal, and I'm not getting any younger.

By the same token, though, I wouldn't replace the Nag with just any carbon bike. For example, I test rode a Cervelo and found it to be wonderfully racy, but it also felt a bit brutal and twitchy compared to the Nag. Bottom line, if I were in your shoes I'd probably buy a Carbon Nag, like a nicely used C-50. Best of both worlds!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I second Mapei's advice, get a C50 ( and keep the master  )


----------



## Hanks (Sep 30, 2011)

*Really you should never sell a bike..*

except if you have no sentimental attachment, your ex-wife bought it for you or you just don't like the bike.










Who knows, they might be worth something someday.

Hank


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

I sold my 1999 Master Extra Light in the spring. Bad mistake.

By June, I had purchased another Colnago, a 1993 Elegant.

By August, I purchased a 2008 Extreme Power from a close buddy, and this last Saturday I purchased this beauty, a 1977 Super.

A father and son winter restore project.

My last Colnago binge purchase will be in the spring when I talk a friend out of his Master Piu.

Yes, I have a Colnago problem. 

I'll post a pic of my Extreme Power if the sun ever comes back out here in Minnesota.

imho Don't sell Colnagos.


----------



## Trevor Ash (May 19, 2005)

My opinion: Keep the bike. I think you're expecting too much from a different bike. You're putting too much value into light weight.


----------



## maxxevv (Jan 18, 2009)

I would say keep the bike and hop over to the "Chinese Carbon" thread have a good read and build up something for under US$1500. 

And have the best of both worlds !


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

So, what size is your 'Nag?


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

As a counterpoint, I sold a classic colnago and I've been pretty happy about it. 

BUT, that was because the colnago just didn't fit me. At all. 

It was replaced by another steel frame, an early 90s serotta. Serotta weighs the same but it fits and it's one of the best bikes I've ever had.

Moral of this story, if there is one, is that the name on the bike doesn't matter as much as how it fits. Also, weight doesn't matter nearly as much as fit. Also Serottas brazed by David Kirk are a special kind of awesome that kicks Ernesto Colnago's sloppy, pinned with finishing nails butt.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

I second Bruce's question.

However, I would not sell the Nag - save up your money, be patient and buy a carbon bike when you can.

The only catch to this scenario is if your wife totally objects to you having more than one bike, that is a problem I do not have an answer for. I have 3 bikes and am at my limit with the wife.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

I say take a bunch of pictures of it so that youll always have something to look at and sell it. 

OR

Save up and buy one of the chinese carbon frames or mail order frames from bikes direct or pricepoint.

Ive bought and sold a lot of firearms and i dont regret selling any of them because I usually sold them to help fund another one that i wanted more. YMMV


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

How about this? 

I buy the Colnago from you. Hold on to it. When you regret it, I sell it back to you for 5x plus your carbon steed? Deal? Cool. PM me.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

*It's all about the ride*

Don't buy a bike because it's carbon, and don't avoid buying a bike because it's carbon. 
Buy it because you like the ride.

Colnago bikes look great with all the panto stuff, that's one thing Cinelli missed out on.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Lotophage said:


> pinned with finishing nails butt.


Hey! My Cinellis all have nails in them.
Richard Sachs uses them too...nothing wrong with pinning joints.


----------



## cparrish (Jun 21, 2010)

Why not buy a lighter steel bike?


----------



## medimond (Apr 26, 2009)

Start here .... Be honest on what you want to achieve with your riding. 

Not all carbon is created equal. One of my ridding buddies carbon Cincelli is 1 lb heavier than my Ti bike. I just dropped 5 lbs with my new bike purchase and I still cannot hang with by lunch riding friends when the road turns uphill.


----------



## veloron (Jul 3, 2011)

Bruce X. said:


> Veloron, don't take offense but you sound like my wife on whether this is something I need or want! But, both of you have a good point. In honesty, it's definitely something more that I want versus what I need. *No offense taken *
> 
> I'm turning the big 5-0 on Tuesday and was looking for that milestone gift. *Happy Birthday! I went through the same thing when I turned 50 (that would be 11 years ago) thinking that I'd get a "lifetime" bike. I ended up with a Litespeed Classic with Chorus. It's a great bike but here I am 11 years later wanting another (steel) bike. "Milestone" gifts are nice but don't expect it to be like "this is the last bike I'll ever want"...and Happy Birthday (again).*As I've been trying out bikes, there are some definite advantages to carbon, but one of the big liabilities of that material is whether I'll be able to replace if I have a crash. With two kids and other obligations it would probably be challenging, even with a crash replacement policy. I don't race, I ride for fitness, so the main benefit to going carbon would be stiffness fro acceleration and lighter weight for climbing hills.
> 
> You bring up some good points and give me some things to think about. Thanks for your feedback.


Just adding 5 characters so I can post reply.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Wheels have more to do with going fast than frame material.

Set your 7speed shifters to friction, and buy some new, fast wheels, put on an 8speed cassette, and you are good to go. The idea of trading in a handmade colnago for some plastic fashion statement is just tragic.


----------



## Bruce X. (Nov 19, 2008)

Trying to figure out how to post a picture. I'm sure its pretty easy. Any help would be appreciated. In the meantime, below is a link to photos of the bike (along with a couple of tennis racquets I'm trying to sell) on Flickr.

Thanks for everyone's feedback. Good advice and definitely somethings to think about.


Photo_E90DABB7-262F-BA6E-FF06-F63C667DCF0A | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## morgan1819 (Nov 22, 2005)

Keep that thing! Great looking bike.

It's pretty easy to suggest keeping it, and picking up a carbon bike at the same time, since we are playing with your money.

*I don't think you would have any problem getting good money for your Colnago when the weather gets better, and it becomes more of a sellers market*. January is a great time to BUY a bike ... maybe you can find yourself a great deal on a carbon bike that fits you well, and hook yourself up with a great 50th birthday gift.

When the riding season picks up, see which bike you reach for more often. It's a little easier to sell something, when you know you have a bike you prefer already in possession. 

OR, you could put an uber light, racy wheelset on it, and see if that makes the uphills a little more tolerable. You could always put them on the next bike, if it didn't work out.

Good luck, and have fun shopping...


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

You just need new components on your bike. Get a nice set of custom built wheels and Athena 11-speed and your bike will ride as nice as the carbon bikes out there.

Also, you might want to check your bike fit. Just looking at your saddle placement, makes me think you might be fighting your bike position a bit.


----------



## Bruce X. (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks Morgan for the feedback. Turned 50 today, everybody's been so kind. It really makes think how blessed I am to have an awesome family, friends and coworkers. I also feel very appreciative for the material things in my life: decent house, car, Colnago bike! So many people have less. 

Based on the feedback here, I'm leaning heavily toward keeping the bike at least for the extended future. I haven't even had the bike fit to me, which I think will enhance the riding enjoyment even more. 

I'll be on the lookout to update my wheels and group set with something more efficient. 

I'm also going to take the advice and just save up for a carbon bike. I live in a hilly part of Texas and will just use the bike for those rides. 

Everyone on this thread has been cool. Safe riding out there!


----------



## Bruce X. (Nov 19, 2008)

This has probably been addressed here but while we have the thread going: what's the difference between the Master and Master X-Light?


----------



## Bruce X. (Nov 19, 2008)

foto said:


> Wheels have more to do with going fast than frame material.
> 
> Set your 7speed shifters to friction, and buy some new, fast wheels, put on an 8speed cassette, and you are good to go. The idea of trading in a handmade colnago for some plastic fashion statement is just tragic.


What do you mean by setting the shifters to friction?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Bruce X. said:


> What do you mean by setting the shifters to friction?


Forget it. You actually have 8speed STI on there for a total of 16 "speeds" not 14. If you had 7speed, you probably had down tube shifters on there, which can be set to friction to be used on 8speed. But like I said, forget it.

Unless I am wrong and those are like RSX shifters or something. Yuck.


----------



## Bruce X. (Nov 19, 2008)

57 cm


----------



## Bruce X. (Nov 19, 2008)

brucew said:


> So, what size is your 'Nag?


57 cm


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Bruce X. said:


> I agree about the saddle. Looking at the pictures and it looks off. I took into LBS recently to have it tuned and they never said anything about the saddle position. But, again, it does look off.


That is not their job to comment on your saddle position.


----------



## Bruce X. (Nov 19, 2008)

nightfend said:


> You just need new components on your bike. Get a nice set of custom built wheels and Athena 11-speed and your bike will ride as nice as the carbon bikes out there.
> 
> Also, you might want to check your bike fit. Just looking at your saddle placement, makes me think you might be fighting your bike position a bit.


I agree about the saddle. Looking at the pictures and it looks off. I took into LBS recently to have it tuned and they never said anything about the saddle position. But, again, it does look off.


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

A little story as I was on a similar path:

I always had avoided looking/riding at new bikes, parts, etc., figuring ignorance is bliss, so had been riding the same 1995 De Rosa for 16 years, still had the Shimano Ultegra 600 8-speed on it and everything. Loved the bike, "Steel is Real baby!"
Then earlier this year I decided to finally upgrade the components. I put all new parts with exception to the wheels and stem, it made a big difference and knocked 2lbs off the bike (now 20lbs). It got me really excited about the bike again except for one thing; all the research and shopping for the parts exposed me to what was out there for new bikes. To make matters worse, a friend who recently got into cycling and showed up for a ride on some new carbon fiber jobber and I was blown away by how slick and light it was. This just made me look at bikes online even more, but I kept telling myself "Steel is Real baby!" and the bike isn't going to make any difference to my riding
Then back in August I got some really bad life related news and found myself looking at bikes again to get my mind off it. Then one day, in a haze, I walked into a bike shop just to look and walked out with a BMC Pro Machine and a new set of CF wheels (I tried to call my wife to have her talk me out of it, but she didn't answer her phone).
I transfered some of the new parts I put on the De Rosa to the BMC, but had some other parts to build it back up as a second bike. I have to say I find that the BMC makes the De Rosa feel like a wet blanket. I can't say the bike actually made a performance difference but I got so excited about the new bike that I have put 2700 miles on it already (it would be a lot more if I had the time.), and I lost 15lbs. I am also a lot faster now. I have not touched the De Rosa since and I struggle with whether or not I should sell it (sentimental value and I like looking at it on my wall)

Anyhow, the moral of the story is that only you can determine whether one bike is better or not for you, but having something new will get you excited to ride more :thumbsup:


----------



## Bruce X. (Nov 19, 2008)

Like you MoPho, keeping my steel Colnago and saving money for a carbon bike to compare side by side would be the best strategy to determine what I really like. I just wish I had the money to pay cash for a carbon ride now!


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

You could get that Colnago down to near carbon weight, or maybe even lighter than a low end carbon bike:

New Carbon seatpost, light wheels, convert to threadless headset/stem and carbon fork (keep the old headset/fork to be able to go back if you ever want to) upgraded cranks, modern gruppo.

It won't be cheap, but you can do it piecemeal and keep a beautiful frame.


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

I think some bikes "feel" fast and some slow. Within reasonable bounds of weight I doubt there is a "fast bike". Some bikes with have snapp and the initial acceration is quicker, due to bike weight, wheel weight and stiffness. But unless you are racing with sudden violent accerations, usually repeated, this initial snapp isn't impacting riding performance. I have a Lynskey Helix Ti bike that weighs 17 with ready to ride and a custom steel at 19.5. The Helix feels faster but I don't think I ride any faster with the saturday morning group for 55-65 miles of rollers. The trade off of stiffness is often at the price of comfort for long rides-not always. My son races crits on an Obea designed for crits. It is light,and accerates well. It is also very stiff and I find "dead" feeling. I had a Look that was light, stiff but lively. The Look and the Helix feel much alike. So there are lots of variances in ride quality among CF bikes-I guess among any bikes. Check out Analytic Cycling as to effect of weight climbing. I live in Huntsville, Tx among the hills. Where do you live?


----------



## Bruce X. (Nov 19, 2008)

Zipp0 said:


> You could get that Colnago down to near carbon weight, or maybe even lighter than a low end carbon bike:
> 
> New Carbon seatpost, light wheels, convert to threadless headset/stem and carbon fork (keep the old headset/fork to be able to go back if you ever want to) upgraded cranks, modern gruppo.
> 
> It won't be cheap, but you can do it piecemeal and keep a beautiful frame.


Definitely leaning more in that direction. I think I need to be careful upgrading the fork. One mechanic at an LBS said the frame was designed for the rake on my bike. I'll have to do more research to find out if that's accurate. The Colnago carbon forks on the newer Master Lights are more straight rather than curved. I forget the name of that design.


----------



## Bruce X. (Nov 19, 2008)

Schneiderguy said:


> I think some bikes "feel" fast and some slow. Within reasonable bounds of weight I doubt there is a "fast bike". Some bikes with have snapp and the initial acceration is quicker, due to bike weight, wheel weight and stiffness. But unless you are racing with sudden violent accerations, usually repeated, this initial snapp isn't impacting riding performance. I have a Lynskey Helix Ti bike that weighs 17 with ready to ride and a custom steel at 19.5. The Helix feels faster but I don't think I ride any faster with the saturday morning group for 55-65 miles of rollers. The trade off of stiffness is often at the price of comfort for long rides-not always. My son races crits on an Obea designed for crits. It is light,and accerates well. It is also very stiff and I find "dead" feeling. I had a Look that was light, stiff but lively. The Look and the Helix feel much alike. So there are lots of variances in ride quality among CF bikes-I guess among any bikes. Check out Analytic Cycling as to effect of weight climbing. I live in Huntsville, Tx among the hills. Where do you live?


I think the Master would make a very decent Crit bike because it does accelerate well on the flats or moderate rollers and also corners and handle beautifully. It's the steeper hills where I find it not as responsive as other bikes I've had. Again, that could be me the operator, but I can tell a difference compared to other bikes I've had. 

I live in North San Antonio, on the fringe of the Hill Country.


----------



## Bruce X. (Nov 19, 2008)

foto said:


> Forget it. You actually have 8speed STI on there for a total of 16 "speeds" not 14. If you had 7speed, you probably had down tube shifters on there, which can be set to friction to be used on 8speed. But like I said, forget it.
> 
> Unless I am wrong and those are like RSX shifters or something. Yuck.


RX 100 to be exact. I've noticed you don't mince words. That's cool.

It's the group that came on the bike. They get the job done, but as discussed, I'll either move the bike or likely upgrade to components.


----------



## Bruce X. (Nov 19, 2008)

What's the word on the wheels? They are Mavic MA 40's laced to Campy hubs. The skewers are Campy too.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

True, Changing the steel fork and quill stem to a carbon one with an ahead stem would reduce a lot of weight, but a 1" straight fork, or better a Colnago one could be expensive.

What is your budget? 

There is a very cool Master build with full Super Record and Hyperons that I'm sure is quite light, but certainly not cheap, I will look for pics and post them.

Here it is


----------



## Davefromaine (Jun 24, 2002)

When I lightened up my Eddy Merckx Corsa 0.1, I started with the fork - Easton EC-90 and dropped over a pound. Your LBS should be able to help you with the proper rake. Then a lighter BB and carbon crankset, then carbon seatpost, stem, and bars. Lastly I went from Record-8 to Record-9 Carbon. I got strapped for cash and bought some cheap 1500 gram wheels which still helped greatly. Got it under 20 pounds and loved it - until I tried my friend's 16-pound Pinarello and I did the bike swap thing. I still regret selling that Merckx.

Before and after pics of the Merckx below.


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

Don't do it! You'll be sorry. Age does not enter into it, I'm 67 and still love my Master Light, even though I own a nice Ti and carbon bike. If you lust after a carbon bike, look for a good used one. There are always bargains to be found. All you need is a little patience.


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

Keep the Colnago and get the carbon bike. Give yourself one (or two) years, and if the Colnago is being neglected, find a new owner for it.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Bruce X. said:


> RX 100 to be exact. I've noticed you don't mince words. That's cool.
> 
> It's the group that came on the bike. They get the job done, but as discussed, I'll either move the bike or likely upgrade to components.


Upgrade the components. I don't recall the Master ever being offered with Shimano RSX. Sounds like this bike was previously owned and someone through left-over components on it before the sold it or there was cost-cutting on this build. Like a previous answer, you won't find a frame of this quality on any carbon bike. I am a Shimano fanboy, but a Nag with anything other than Campy just seems wrong. Put Campy on it and ride it till the cows come home. This situation is generally the opposite. Usually, you have the seasoned rider who is getting older who has ridden every material, and now they've decided to go with Ti or back to steel. There's a reason so many people do that. Even on a new $10,000 rig, you find technology, but you won't find handmade craftsmanship that can match this Colnago's craftsmanship.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Bruce X. said:


> 57 cm


Ah! That's what I was hoping. It's all clear now. You need to sell it to me.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Hey Bruce, meet Bruce.


----------



## Bruce X. (Nov 19, 2008)

Salsa_Lover said:


> True, Changing the steel fork and quill stem to a carbon one with an ahead stem would reduce a lot of weight, but a 1" straight fork, or better a Colnago one could be expensive.
> 
> What is your budget?
> 
> ...


Is that one for sale? If so, how much?


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

Buy a pair of Enve 1.25 or 1.45 tubular wheels or something similar. It will make a huge difference and your colnago will not be the same.

And if you still decide to buy another bike in the future, they will still be useful.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Bruce X. said:


> Is that one for sale? If so, how much?


You already have a colnago.ut:


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*your bike*

looks like it is kitted with Shimano 600 8 speed (Ultegra before the name change)
get a newer Campy Gruppo and a nice set of wheels and be done
oh and pm me when you want to get rid of that old 8 speed stuff


----------



## Bruce X. (Nov 19, 2008)

Good eye. Actually it has a 7 speed cassette. Shifters are RSX 100


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

T0mi said:


> Buy a pair of Enve 1.25 or 1.45 tubular wheels or something similar. It will make a huge difference and your colnago will not be the same.
> 
> And if you still decide to buy another bike in the future, they will still be useful.


Not sure that is such good advice for someone still learning how to dial in his seat angle.


----------



## Bruce X. (Nov 19, 2008)

foto said:


> Not sure that is such good advice for someone still learning how to dial in his seat angle.


Hey foto, that wasn't a cool comment. If you don't have anything nice to say, just keep it to yourself, or even better, just quit following this thread. Your negative comments aren't contributing anything.

Just because my seat angle is a little off doesn't make you any better than me, though judging from your posts, you come across as Mr. Cycle Know It All. That's a great distinction to have in life. (sarcasm)

Guess you don't have anything better to do. Gotta wonder about someone who goes through the effort to find a Monty Python video about my name to post on this thread - weird.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

um, ouch. Just stating the facts, nothing negative about it. Everyone deals with learning to dial in their seat. That usually happens as you are starting out, which isn't when high end race wheels are such an imperative. And, I didn't say your seat is wrong, you are the one who doesn't have confidence in the setup. So, at this point are you really interested in dealing with tubulars?

Anyway, this is a public forum where people have public conversations in public with the public. All you need is an email address.

You don't have to take my advice. Fine by me, go buy a brand new colnago master x-light with super record and carbon tubulars. Enjoy changing your flats, I am sure you will have a much better time out there than your are now.

And I don't have anything better to do. Does that make you better than me? Fine if it does.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm not sure you have to go to the extreme of buying $2000 tubulars. But a nice new Athena 11 group and some custom 32-spoke wheels would make that bike really sweet. The frame and fork are in great condition.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

There is no way the lighter weight will mean anything other than bragging rights.


----------



## Bruce X. (Nov 19, 2008)

Do Colnago Master's fit true to size? My 57 has a 55.5 cm TT. Just got fit at a LBS and they say my optimum TT length is about 57.8. There doesn't seem to be excessive clearance when I stand over the bike. Just wondering if that could impact my pedaling efficiency.


----------



## mkabar (Aug 20, 2011)

Keep the bike, upgrade the components - wheels, crank, seat/post, stem/handlebars.

Frame weight is only 13 % of a bikes total weight.


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

Bruce X. said:


> Do Colnago Master's fit true to size? My 57 has a 55.5 cm TT. Just got fit at a LBS and they say my optimum TT length is about 57.8. There doesn't seem to be excessive clearance when I stand over the bike. Just wondering if that could impact my pedaling efficiency.


Sounds like you are better fitted with a 59 or 60cm Colnago Master, I believe Colnago Masters are measured center to top so they run small for the size. I too have a Colnago Master and it is 59cm size, My other bikes have 57cm top tube and at least 16cm head tube. Depending on the brand I fit sizes ranging from 57 to 60cm. 

Mike


----------



## russd32 (Aug 25, 2011)

Get rid of that ugly old 'Nag and get a nice plastic bike.....so....whatcha doing with that ugly old bike? I'll take it off your hands


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

I had a Master Olympic.
Nice bike but also the stiffest, most unforgiving frame I ever owned.
I honestly do not miss it at all (mind you it helps that i replaced it with a Moots).


----------

